# Cwrt, Llanycaer, Pembrokeshire - September 2012



## Landsker (Sep 16, 2012)

Not my usual thing but it was local and was a good mooch anyways. Visited with Maidenhead.

_*History*_

Not much on this place that I can find other than it became derelict some time in the late 1960's. Described by Richard Fenton in his Tour of Pembrokeshire (1811) as a handsome modern mansion with a well-managed demesne.

1 





2 the living room





3





4 not sure what this is, something for washing clothes?





5 Vintage Lucozade





6





7





8 Former wine cellar


----------



## the_man_1984 (Sep 16, 2012)

Someone must of liked there lucozade. Great photos. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tywyllwch (Sep 16, 2012)

Nice pictures. Haven't seen a glass lucozade bottle for a long time!


----------



## Silent Hill (Sep 16, 2012)

Excellent report on a great find. Shot 4 looks like a butter churner??


----------



## AlexanderJones (Sep 16, 2012)

Cracking set of photographs!


----------



## Lucky Pants (Sep 16, 2012)

Really nice looking place ,great pictures .


----------



## Dawnwarrior (Sep 16, 2012)

Nice Looking Place. Cool Set Of Pikkies. Are The Upper Floors Accessible ?


----------



## Landsker (Sep 16, 2012)

Dawnwarrior said:


> Nice Looking Place. Cool Set Of Pikkies. Are The Upper Floors Accessible ?



Yep, pretty much bare apart from pigeons and a huge owl in the attic that nearly took our heads off when we went in!


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 17, 2012)

What a cracking house going to waste, brill photos.


----------



## perjury saint (Sep 19, 2012)

*Excellent!! Another one added to the list...*


----------



## night crawler (Sep 19, 2012)

Spiral Architect said:


> Excellent report on a great find. Shot 4 looks like a butter churner??


It is, I remember my Aunty in Irleland useing one.
Great set of photo's though I must admit the floor joists look rather dodgy in the last photo.


----------



## tonypony (Sep 19, 2012)

i was going to same those beams in the seller are rotton as hell


----------



## chizyramone (Sep 19, 2012)

Nice one walsh


----------



## UEP-Wales (Sep 20, 2012)

Awesome pics there Walsh! This ones on the list now! 

Cheers for posting these up!


----------



## LairdOfLochaber (Sep 20, 2012)

Great photos. Wonderful house. Wish it was for sale.


----------



## Pedrfardd (Oct 19, 2012)

Just fantastic photos - near me this one.. a very historic farm in its day - I love the old Pembs farmhouses ( as evidenced by the stuff i put up ..) Great report.


----------



## Bones out (Oct 19, 2012)

Look at that plumbing in picture 3.......... 

Tut tut.

Cheers.


----------



## Captain-Slow (Oct 19, 2012)

Landsker said:


> Not my usual thing.....



Why does that sound familiar? When in Pembrokeshire etc....


----------

